# Ovulation Predictor Kit Question-confused



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi everyone, I've never used an ovulation predictor test but just bought the Clear Blue Easy one. It says I should test once a day and make sure I haven't urinated for 4 hours. Then it says some women test first thing in the morning.

But I had read that first morning urine doesn't have as much of a buildup of LH and I should wait until after 12. Also, not peeing for 4 hours would be hard for me.

So, when do you usually test? Does anyone test more than once a day? How strictly do you follow the no peeing for 4 hours rule?

thanks! Karen


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 11, 2004)

You're right testing in the morning isn't a good idea. I used to test at around 5pm when I got home from work. I didn't test at work but I have read that many people do when they now ovulation is close.

I didn't do the 4 hr. no pee thing. I drink a lot of water and for me that really isn't possible. I got accurate results by not going for a little over an hour.

Good luck!


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

I followed the instructions on mine to a T, and I NEVER got a positive, even when I knew I was ovulating. I took mine at 2:00, with a 4 hr-pee-abstinence.









The only time I got a positive on one of those things was when I ran out of HPTs, so I used a OPK instead! I'd heard that LH and HCG are structurally similar enough that the OPK can't tell the difference between LH and HCG. I used the OPK as a HPT when my period was 4 days late, and got two lines right away! (So, I'm either having a REALLY long ovulation, or I'm pg - I haven't figured it out yet. :LOL)


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

i guess i will wait until after noon and try not to drink too much water for a couple of hours before that.

I had no idea that LH and HCG were similar and you could use those tests interchangably, mahogany, very interesting.

Karen


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, a different take....

I tested first thing in the morning and got a +. I chose to do first thing in the morning, because I'm trying to drink a lot of water during the day to increase my EWCM, and I was afraid all that water would dilute my urine during the day so much that the test wouldn't detect the hormone. First morning urine is the most concentrated, so I chose to test then.


----------

